
Smart Prosthetics: Medicine, embedded systems and machine intelligence (podcast) - elecia
http://embedded.fm/episodes/187
======
svec
The phrase "self-driving arm" alone is worth the time it takes to listen to
this podcast. (the rest of the podcast is good too)

